# Goldfish create a lot of waste?



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

That seems to be the conventional wisdom, and I'm wondering where it comes from. Is the physiology of goldfish that much different from every other fish? I've not seen it in my tank when feeding a high quality pellet food.

TW


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The amount of waste produce is usually associated with the body mass of a fish. Goldfish are very bulky and inturn produce a lot of waste.

You may not see it as much in a planted tank because doing regular tank maintenace/weekly water changes (as must of us do) will cut down on waste buildup. Also once it is broken down the plants use it as ferterlizer.

By the way... _How is Goldfish in a planted tank been working out for you_?... Nice tank and fish that you have, it does look very clean.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

trenac said:


> _How is Goldfish in a planted tank been working out for you?_


I wish I'd done this years sooner. So far, pretty much all the conventional wisdom regarding goldfish has turned out to be wrong. They do just fine in softer water, at lower pH, at tropical tank temperatures (fancy goldfish), and don't destroy the plants. Lots of character, for a fish.

TW


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I've noticed that I had to change the filter much more often with goldies than with some other fish. Granted, the goldfish were often 3 times as long with a mass maybe 10x bigger.

-Dustin


----------



## csfish (May 19, 2005)

Hi, 
You might be interested in reading this from Goldfish Connection....

http://goldfishconnection.com/articles/details.php?articleId=67&parentId=8


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks,

So it's more related to the size then, which makes sense. 

TW


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

TWood said:


> I wish I'd done this years sooner. So far, pretty much all the conventional wisdom regarding goldfish has turned out to be wrong. They do just fine in softer water, at lower pH, at tropical tank temperatures (fancy goldfish), and don't destroy the plants. Lots of character, for a fish.
> 
> TW


Thanks... I oneday want to try a planted Goldfish tank, that's way I asked.


----------

